# 2.8l VR6 water pump



## tdi_guru (Oct 8, 2016)

I've recently discovered that I need a new water pump for my Jetta. I have just ordered the parts... Water pump, pulley, serp belt and new tensioner from ECS tuning. 

What is the "easiest" way to get to that water pump? Do you guys prefer to raise the engine or lower it? I've read multiple threads and watched a few YouTube videos on both ways. I'm not a mechanic, but after looking at both ways to do it, I feel I can do this. 

Just looking for advice on what would be the easier and less time consuming way. This forum rocks!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Remove the front and rear engine mount bolts, jack up, replace pump- assemble in reverse order, should take about an hour.


----------

